# Himno a la electronica y robotica



## tecnogirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Nunca se me habia pasado por la cabeza que nuestra querida profesion pudiera tener un himno o cancion hasta que aparecio esto: 

YouTube - Sexy Robotica - Don Omar [IDON]

 Saludos


----------



## sephirot (Jun 25, 2009)

La verdad es que yo no votaría a esta canción como himno de la electrónica.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 25, 2009)

yep, es malona >_<


----------



## ChaD (Jun 25, 2009)

Noo! Himno? Yo dejaría pasar el comentario ese


----------



## DA_VINCI (Jun 25, 2009)

nuestra ciencia LA ELECTRONICA es demasiado importante y demasiado especial como para decir que este disco se le puede dedicar como himno.....de todas formas se te agradece que hallas planteado esto ya que a todos los que adoramos a nuestra divina ciencia nunca se nos habia cruzado por la mente el hecho de escribir o postular una cancion como reverencia......de todas formas gracias por crearnos la incognita.........y compañeros a pensar en como devolverle a la electronica todo lo que esta hermosa musa nos ha entregado.....


----------



## aug14 (Jun 25, 2009)

eee o t cambiaron la cancion o esto no tiene nada q ver con la electronica amigo, no se q le ven de himno a la electronica a esto... encima malisima, igual gracias por compartir


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 25, 2009)

jajajaja
solo por decir transistores no es el himno pero bueno tu aporte
jajajaja


----------



## electrodan (Jun 25, 2009)

No se que será, pero ya con decir "Don Omar" en el titulo me doy cuenta de que no debe ser muy bueno, sea himno o no.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 25, 2009)

Quizas Don Omar se cambio la imagen para verse un poco mas "I" o electronico.

Aunque me sumo a que poco tiene que ver con la Electronica. Aunque si hablamos de la canción en si, está 2 que 3.

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Jun 25, 2009)

esa cancion no habla de electronica ni de robotica, solo dice: "que bien se ve esa cinturita". nada que ver... de todas formas estaria bueno tener un verdadero imno


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2009)

Si es por un himno de Electronica yo elijo este   
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicos, tienen razon, el link estaba mal, este si es: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
y a los que no les gusta, bue... hay gustos para todos.

fernandoae: DJ Tiesto es fenomeno... Me llamo la atensión la cancion de Don Omar porque su cancion Diva Virtual hace referencia a varias cosas de la electronica y la robotica, algo que no habia visto antes en ninguna cancion.

NOTA FUNEBRE: A pocas horas de postear este tema, me entere de la infausta noticia de la muerte del cantante MICHAEL JACKSON. Quienes conocimos, vivimos y disfrutamos de su obra, creo que comparten conmigo el dolor de su partida. El Rey del Pop ha muerto. Viva el Rey...!


----------



## DA_VINCI (Jun 26, 2009)

soy seguidor de MICHAEL JACKSON y me uno a tu mensaje......de verdad que genios musicales como este nacen pocos en un siglo...........Mucha suerte en su largo viaje.......los angeles deben estar dichosos ya que Michael llega con todo su talento a deleitarlos............te deseo buena travesia Rey del Pop...


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 26, 2009)

tambien me uno a ello, yo escuche mucho su musica y lo seguire escuchando por siempre, hasta luego MICHAEL.............


----------

